# xorg.conf No devices detected, Monitorprobs [gelöst]

## sai

Moinsen,

nach stundenlangem Suchen im Forum & Google muss ich jetzt doch selber fragen:

Ich kriege X nicht zum laufen, Fehlermeldung ist der Titel:

Die letzten Zeilen aus der Xorg.Log:

```
II Primary Devide is PCI 00:0c:0

EE No devices detected

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Ich kann die Konfig-Dateien nicht posten, da ich mit nem anderen Rechner online bin. Wenn ich sie auf Disksette speicher, gehen die Absätze verloren und man hat nur noch einen Buchstabensalat.

Also vielleicht geht es so:

Ich habe folgende Graka:

Hersteller: Viewtop 3D

Chip: S3 Virge/DX-pci [pci-Grafikkarte]

6MB Ram

3D-Beschleuniger "3Dfx's Interactive Voodoo Rush" -game accelerator

Bezeichnung: B3D-FX2

Ich habe xorgconfig laufen lassen, und kann auch alles passend einstellen, Chip Nr: 450 (S3 Virge/DX) und Monitor is auch richtig.

Ich habe gehört, ich müsse irgendwo die PCI-Adresse angeben, und ich sollte mir deswegen ein Pci-Programm installieren. Ich habe also pciutils emerged, und lspci ausgeführt:

Ich denke mal nur wichtig ist diese Zeile:

```
0000:00:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: Alliance Semiconductor Corporatopm ProMotion AT3D (rev 02)
```

Es gibt in der xorg.conf den "standardmäßig" kommentierten Eintrag:

BusID "PCI:0:10:0" - Muss ich dort etwas angeben? Wenn ja, was?

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? -Für Hilfe bin ich immer dankbar.

mfg sai

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi

Du kannst mal

```

Xorg :1 -scanpci -verbose

```

ausführen, diese Befehlszeile zeigt dir die von Xorg erwarteten "BusIDs". Einfach mit deiner 2D Karte abgleichen und unter "BusID" in der "xorg.conf" eintragen. Als Grakatreiber würde ich ersteinmal "vesa" (erlaubt nur 16Bit Fartiefe!) verwenden und wenn dies funktioniert, den beschleunigten 2D-Treiber für die S3.

Bei weiteren Problemen wird das Debuggen, ohne das komplette Log und die "xorg.conf", hier ziemlich schwierig.

----------

## sai

Nanu, nun sagt er mir, Error: Given Depth (16) is not supported by this driver. (Ich habe den Vesa (0) genommen.) EDIT II Die Logfiles unten sind nicht von der VESA Einstellung. Sondern von der 1. Einstellung. Ich habe versucht, Depth auf 16 zu stellen, und außerdem den BusID eingestellt.

Mit Vesa hats aber auch nicht hingehauen, ich habs ausprobiert.

Screen found, but non have a usable configuration.

Bus ID is für mich 0:12:0

EDIT: xorg.conf

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "presario"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samtron"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

    BusID      "PCI:0:12:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Viewtop 3D"

    Driver      "s3virge"

    VideoRam    6144

     #Option "xaa_benchmark"

     #Option "fifo_moderate"

     #Option "pci_burst_on"

     #Option "pci_retry"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Viewtop 3D"

    Monitor     "Samtron"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r14 i586 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux HYUNDAI 2.4.26-gentoo-r14 #2 Sat Jan 8 13:44:48 GMT 2005 i586

Build Date: 09 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 10 19:07:27 2005

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samtron"

(**) |   |-->Device "Viewtop 3D"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/, /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/, /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/, /usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7100 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1142,643d card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,0), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:12:0) Alliance Semiconductor Corporation ProMotion AT3D rev 2, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, I/O @ 0x6600/4

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0x00006500 - 0x000065ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00006600 - 0x0000660f (0x10) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0x00006500 - 0x000065ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00006600 - 0x0000660f (0x10) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00006500 - 0x000065ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00006600 - 0x0000660f (0x10) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 4.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0c:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset generic found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00006500 - 0x000065ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00006600 - 0x0000660f (0x10) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [8] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00006500 - 0x000065ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00006600 - 0x0000660f (0x10) IX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) VGA(0): initializing int10.

(II) VGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(EE) VGA(0): Given depth (16) is not supported by this driver.

(II) UnloadModule: "vga"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

mod edit: langen Pfad umgebrochen --Earthwings

----------

## zielscheibe

Hmm,

Dann probiere es doch einmal mit dem "s3virge" Treiber in der "xorg.conf", wenn der den "vesa" bei dir nicht mag.  :Smile: 

----------

## sai

Sorry, hab den Beitrag oben editiert... Und benutze da auch den S3Virge Treiber.

----------

## zielscheibe

Wie wärs denn mit einer entrümpelten Konfig.

```

Section "Module" 

   Load        "dbe"     

    SubSection  "extmod" 

   Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   

    EndSubSection 

   Load        "type1" 

   Load        "speedo" 

   Load        "freetype" 

   Load        "xtt" 

   Load       "dri" 

EndSection

Section "Files" 

   RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb" 

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/" 

       ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

       Identifier   "Keyboard1" 

       Driver   "kbd"

       Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

       Option "XkbRules"   "xorg" 

       Option "XkbModel"   "presario" 

       Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1" 

       Driver   "mouse" 

       Option "Protocol"    "Auto" 

       Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

       Identifier  "Samtron"

       HorizSync   30-70

       VertRefresh 50-160

    

EndSection

Section "Device" 

       Identifier  "Viewtop 3D" 

       Driver      "s3virge" 

#           Driver      "vesa" 

       VideoRam    6144 

       BusID    "PCI:0:12:0"

        #Option "xaa_benchmark" 

        #Option "fifo_moderate" 

        #Option "pci_burst_on" 

        #Option "pci_retry" 

       # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

       Identifier  "Screen 1" 

       Device      "Viewtop 3D" 

       Monitor     "Samtron" 

       DefaultDepth 16

Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       16 

        Modes       "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection

 

Section "ServerLayout"

   Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

       InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection

    

```

Wenn es damit nicht funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## sai

ich habs alles so eingestellt wir du gezeig hast...

dann hab ich es mit dem vega treiber nochmal versucht...

UND ES KLAPPT!!!!

Häßliche Oberfläche...

Leider hat sich der Rechner sofort aufgehängt... Ich werde mich nach einem anderen Treiber umsehen müssen, aber ich bin ein ganz schönes Stück weiter... mal schaun...

----------

## sai

Ok, ob mir jemand mal sagen könnte, welchen Treiber ich auswählen soll?

Es ist wohl doch kein S3 Chipsatz!

Hier alle Info's nochmal, die ich habe:

Viewtop 3D - Vulcan (Game Accelerator)

Chipsatz: 3dfx Voodoo Rush + Alliance At25 (Quelle: http://www.driveritalia.it/tutorial/articoli/archivio/viewtop.asp)

Bezeichnung B3D-FX2

http://www.websai.de/files/IMG_1002.jpg

Folgende Treiber gehen bis jetzt NICHT: 3fdx, tseng, tdfx

wenn jemand mir da helfen könnte, wär echt super.

Kann es auch sein, dass es keinen passenden Treiber gibt?

Welcher Treiber wäre denn alternativ einer, der die graka ausnutzen könnte?

danke euch, mfg sai

----------

## redflash

Ich glaube es sieht schlecht für dich aus. Habe etwas unter folgendem Link gefunden: http://linuxselfhelp.com/HOWTO/3Dfx-HOWTO-5.html

```
The Voodoo Rush (tm) chipset is not yet supported.
```

Klingt nicht besonders gut. Ich weiß jedoch nicht wie aktuell der Eintrag ist.

Das beste was du hinbekommen wirst wird somit wohl vesa sein.

Sorry für diese schlechte Nachricht.

Habe etwas gelesen dass der svga Treiber laufen soll. Die Frage ist ob es den überhaupt noch gibt.

Zur Erklärung warum du mit deiner Karte so Probleme hast. Die Karte hat 2 Grafikchips, einer für die 2D-Sachen, der AT3D heißt, und eben einen Voodoo -Chip für die 3D-Beschleunigung.Last edited by redflash on Mon Jan 10, 2005 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sai

Arrrrrrrg!

Zum heulen ist das!

Dann hab ich den ganzen scheiß umsonst gemacht, und es soll wieder WINDOWS drauf???? Mir wird ganz schlecht!

Man, das doch nicht fair!

Schweinerei!

Sorry, das ich mich so auslasse!

Kann man da GAR NICHTS machen? Ich habe ja die Windows Treiber... kann man die nicht portieren, irgendwie?

mfg sai

----------

## redflash

Es gibt Linux-Treiber nur sind diese für XFree-3.x und Kernel-2.2 also wirklich alt.

Spiel einfach mal mit den Einstellungen für den VESA-Treiber rum. Vielleicht findest du ja eine pasable Einstellung. 

Wenn du den Framebuffer zum laufen bekommst besteht auch die Möglichkeit den fbdev-Treiber zu nutzen. Er ist halt nicht beschleunigt. Außerdem musst du den Rechner bereist beim Start mit der gewünschten Auslösung starten.

----------

## psyqil

 *sai wrote:*   

> Kann man da GAR NICHTS machen?

 

Hast Du schonmal an sowas gedacht?

----------

## sai

 *Quote:*   

> Spiel einfach mal mit den Einstellungen für den VESA-Treiber rum

 Würd ich ja gerne...

Der Rechner schmiert jedes mal ab.

X startet, der Hintergrund kommt, (grau, ihh), und dann is der Mauszeiger in der Mitte.

Ich kann die Maus nicht bewegen. Der Rechner ist eingefroren.

Er hängt sich also bei jedem Start von X auf.

mmh... was machen? Fehlt vielleicht was im Kernel? Wer weiß... (hab den 2.4.26-r14 gentoo-sources)

 *Quote:*   

> sai hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> Kann man da GAR NICHTS machen?
> 
> Hast Du schonmal an sowas gedacht?

 

Ja und Nein. Ich will es nicht. Find ich doof. Ich möchte doch Linux an mein System anpassen, und nicht umgekehrt. Ich kauf mir doch kein Rechner für Linux! (es geht ums Prinzip). Außerdem is der Karren so alt, das lohnt gar nicht mehr... Ich will mit der vorhanden Hardware Linux benutzen und das beste rausholen!

mfg sai

----------

## redflash

Dann würde ich nun versuchen den Framebuffer zum Laufen zu bringen. 

Wenn du deinen Kernel mit genkernel gemacht hast, einfach mal vga=771 und video=vesa als Kerneloptionen eingeben.

----------

## sai

Ich habe das erste mal den Kernel mit genkernel gemacht. (Hat 8 Stunden gedauert)

Nachdem ich verstanden hab, was der wirklchi macht...

...bin ich denn des Wahnsinns das nochmal mit genkernel zu machen???

Habe manuell konfiguriert. (dauert 2-3 Stunden)

Also wie gehe ich vor? In der Konfiguration danach suchen? Gut, mache ich aber nicht mehr heute... muss ich auf irgendwas achten?

Was ist hiermit:

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2001/12/035-3d-1/3d-1.html

(mitte, "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel")

oder:

http://sdb.suselinux.de/de/sdb/html/hoe_voodoo_3d.html

Geht es nicht, einen Treiber für den 2d Chip zu nehmen, und dann wie auf den Seiten beschrieben, die 3d-Beschleunigung aktivieren?

mfg sai

----------

## redflash

genkernel ist für den Anfang ein guter Startpunkt um erstmal einen lauffähigen Kernel zu haben. Anschließend wird die Konfiguration angepasst. 

Die Ansätze der Artikel sehen zwar schön aus, doch weiß ich nicht wie sie auf xorg zu übertragen sind. Ich habe nur gefunden, dass der 2D-Teil über den svga-server gut läuft.

----------

## sai

Ahhh, ich finde gerade auf einer CD einen Treiber für Linux, wie es aussieht.

Readme:

```

Alliance ProMotion 3210/6410/6422/AT24/AT3D driver for X window system

under SCO Open Desktop

To install copy the file `xscoapm.drv' to a formatted floppy:

   dd if=xscoapm.drv of=/dev/fd0135ds18

Then invoke `custom'.
```

Soll ichs probieren, oder kommt da nix bei raus?

Was ist SCO Open Desktop?

----------

## redflash

Lass es besser.

SCO Open Desktop ist, mein ich, ein Unix System.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Wie sieht es mit dem "fbdev" Treiber aus http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.0/doc/fbdev.4.html (im Kernel muß dazu der VESA Framebuffersupport aktiviert sein)?

Schon probiert?

----------

## sai

Okay, hier nochmal die Log.

es scheint was ganz anderes zu sein:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r14 i586 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux HYUNDAI 2.4.26-gentoo-r14 #2 Sat Jan 8 13:44:48 GMT 2005 i586

Build Date: 09 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 10 21:46:57 2005

(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samtron"

(**) |   |-->Device "Viewtop 3D"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

```

... ich lass das mal alles weg hier...

Hier das Ende:

```

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(II) Mouse1: GuessProtocol: setting mouse protocol to "PS/2"

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

was heißt das?

Einmal nimmt er das falsche mouse protocol (habe serielle Maus) und was ist init font path element?

Danke für Hilfe...

mfg sai

----------

## redflash

Stelle in der xorg.conf bei Treiber für die Mouse den richtigen Treiber ein. Nimm nicht auto.

Die Meldung mit den Font Path ist nicht schlimm.

----------

## sai

Juhu...

Treiber jetzt "Microsoft" [bäh]

mein Maus Device ist /dev/ttyS3

Jetzt kann ich endlich mit der Maus spielen, wenn der Rechner abgeschmiert ist... hrhr

Übrigens geht die Numlock taste jetzt auch, wenn X einfgefroren ist.

Ohman, ich bin echt am Überlegen, es mal mit Xfree zu versuchen.

Denn Knoppix funktioniert ja auch auf dem Rechner...

mfg sai

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Na dann schau dir doch mal das Xfree-Log und die darin beschriebene "XF86Config" von Knoppix an.  :Smile: 

----------

## redflash

Probier mal den Treiber "apm". http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.0/doc/apm.4.html

Er soll fuer deinen 2D-Chip sein.

----------

## sai

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

Ich habe heute das erste Mal startx gestartet, undzwar mit dem apm Treiber. Und es klappte. Wunderbar, was für ein Gefühl... =)

Und Xorg hat sich NIE aufgehängt. Nur ich laie wusste nicht, was ich nach dem Starten von "X" machen kann. Nämlich nichts. Ich konnte wie gesagt nur die Maus bewegen, kannte aber nicht den Befehl um X zu verlassen (str+al+backspace). Also dachte ich, dass System wäre eingefroren...

Einem Linux Laien der von Windows kommt, muss sowas doch gesagt werden! Woher soll man das sonst wissen?

Naja, nächsten Probleme:

Ich habe in regelmäßigen Abständen horizontale "Streifen" über den Bildschirm laufen unter startx. Wenn man nur flüchtig guckt, fällt es einem kaum auf. Woran kann das liegen? In der Config viellelicht zu hohe vsync und hsync Werte eingegeben?

Außerdem hatte ich nach dem Beenden von startx ein "zucken" auf dem Monitor. WIe ein Gummiband zog sich das Bild auf dem Monitor HORIZONTAL zusammen, immer 2-3mm... Aus- und Einschalten des Monitors half nichts, erst ein Neustart...

Ideen?

mfg sai

----------

## redflash

Die Streifen oder das Zucken deuten wie du selbst erkannt hast wohl auf ein Problem mit den hsync und vsync Frequenzen. Hier ist es sinnvoll die exakten Daten deines Monitors einzutragen. Auch kann es sinvoll sein dpms zu deaktivieren, da es bei älteren Monitoren schon mal Probleme geben kann. Zumindest musste ich das feststellen.

Das wären die ersten Schritte die ich dir empfehlen würde. Wenn das nichts bringt kann es nötig sein das Timing des Monitors anzupassen.

Bevor du dich weiter um X kümmerst würde ich schnell fluxbox installieren. Dann siehst auch mal was und kannst schon mal gut arbeiten.

----------

## sai

Fluxbox läuft.

Die Werte für vsync und hsync sind die Herstellerwerte http://www.samtron.com/product/75e_spec.html

Die horizontalen Streifen sind weg, nachdem ich meine 2 Monitore etwas auseinandergestellt habe (ca. 20-30cm). ich denke es lag auch daran, dass sich die Kabel gekreuzt haben. Das tun sich jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Das Zucken bleibt jedoch:

Das Zucken fängt an, wenn ich Fluxbox gestartet habe. Wenn ich es wieder beende, dann wird es in der Shell noch sehr viel schlimmer. Dann eiert das Bild richtig, is schon unerträglich darauf zu gucken.

Und wenn ich neustarte, ist alles wieder normal.

Was heißt normal? Ich habe nun schon das Gefühl, das Bild würde auch von Anfang an "zucken". Jedenfalls ist es kaum wahrnehmbar. Vielleicht ist es aber auch Einbildung... Auf jeden Fall wird es schlimmer, mit Fluxbox. Demnach müsste es ja was mit den Frequenzen zu tun haben.

Ich habe vorsichtshalber einmal mit 16bit Fluxbox bzw. X gestartet, und das ändert auch nichts...

mfg sai

----------

## c07

Zuckende Bilder gibts oft bei sterbenden Monitoren. Wenn ein Neustart hilft, ein (längeres) Ausschalten des Monitors aber nicht, kann u.U. auch die Grafikkarte Müll produzieren. Jedenfalls ist das ziemlich sicher ein Hardwareproblem. Kabel sind wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, würd ich aber auch mal überprüfen und ab- und anstecken (gegebenenfalls inkl. Karte).

----------

## sai

 *Quote:*   

> Zuckende Bilder gibts oft bei sterbenden Monitoren.

 

Danke, das ist wohl treffend hier.

Habe gerade mal den anderen MOnitor angeschlossen (warum hab ich das nicht gleich gemacht???)

Und bei dem ist das Bild sehr fest, super stabil.

Daraus folgere ich also einen Defekt bei dem Samtron Monitor.

Reparabel?

BTW: Der Samtron hat einen Stecker mit 12 Pins, der andere Monitor hat 15pins... was hat das zu sagen?

mfg sai

----------

## c07

 *sai wrote:*   

> Reparabel?

 

Prinzipiell schon, aber bei den heutigen Monitorpreisen wahrscheinlich nicht wirtschaftlich, außer u.U. wenn er erst knapp hinter der Garantie oder sehr wenig gelaufen ist.

----------

## sai

Gut, dann werd ich mal schaun... hab den Monitor nämlich erst vor 1 Woche von nem Kollegen vom Kollegen gekauft für nen paar Zerquetschte.

Mal schaun, ob ich davon was wieder sehe...

Damit sind meine Fragen und Probleme zu Xorg und seine Konfiguration wohl erstmal beantwortet.

Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben.

mfg sai

----------

